# White Widow Smoke Report



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

...ok, I am generally against cutting down your plants while still growing to smoke, but I sometimes need to get high / relief, and do it myself.  Considering today's incident, I need to get high tonight.  If you want to read about the incident, here it is:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32758

That being said, I would like to start a new thread of a smoke report of the Dutch Passion WW.  

I trimmed of a few fan leaves on a few of the plants and quicked-dried next to the light.  Then I crushed the dried leaves under an index card, and am currently in the middle of smoking.  I would say (and I would like to ask for opinions of others of those who have experienced WW, especially those who have enjoyed the DP WW variety):  it is definitely a "creeper" high.

1st bowl - I enjoy the ritual of smoking, packing the bowl, firing it up, watching the smoke come into the chamber in different ways, etc.  Perhaps this is one reason smoking relaxes me so much...but don't yet feel high.

2nd bowl - Considering I just smoked this within 30 seconds of the first bowl, I don't yet feel anything special.

3rd bowl - I begin to write this smoke report.  Yes, I am feeling something now.  Will try fourth bowl and write again, hopefully:

4th bowl - ok, I am feeling something from the 3rd bowl now, and just exhaled the 4th.

I would say even fan leaves of WW with its 18%+ THC have some THC in them, and I imagine the actual flowers will be much nicer.  This was definitely worthwhile to remove those fan leaves so that the smaller lower branches could get more light.

PLUS I have just used marijuana to achieve several medical marijuana objectives:

1.) relieved anxiety of the day

2.) reduced my chronic neck pain a bit.  Now the pain is less bothersome than 10 minutes ago.

3.) For sake of definition, if we say that being depressed is having a negative outlook on life, now I have changed that to much more peaceful and positive outlook of life, so I have relieved that "depression' ~~ if for but a mere few moments or evening...thank God for Medical Marijuana.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

...ok, it's been a few minutes, I have lost track of time.  I feel clear-headed, yet calm-and-relaxed.  I still have about half of that dried stuff left, that I can smoke later this evening, because I am calm and relaxed now.

I should have been smoking earlier, instead of posting on this board.  I feel more creative now.  And I will make another thread now that I hope you will like (to be edited with link after I make the thread):


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2008)

If you like them fan leaves wait till ya smoke some prime bud!

You made a good choice with DPWW, taste, high its all top notch.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> If you like them fan leaves wait till ya smoke some prime bud!
> 
> You made a good choice with DPWW, taste, high its all top notch.



...if I can bring a plant to harvest.  I usually pick at it daily, medicinally and regenerate over and over again, and never get to harvest.

Would you agree that it is creeper?  How would you describe the getting high feeling of the DPWW??


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> ...if I can bring a plant to harvest. I usually pick at it daily, medicinally and regenerate over and over again, and never get to harvest.
> 
> Would you agree that it is creeper? How would you describe the getting high feeling of the DPWW??


 
Just stop doing that.

Its not creeper, more like one toke smoke.

Yea let that thing bud out, assuming its female you could have some great smoke. otherwise your just wasting it.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Just stop doing that.
> 
> Its not creeper, more like one toke smoke.
> 
> Yea let that thing bud out, assuming its female you could have some great smoke. otherwise your just wasting it.


 
It's easier said than done to stop sampling.  ...and I like what happens when I sculpt the plants for 6 months or 12 months through creative topping and trimming.  The leaves, branches, buds, and bud-leaves that result are so much more delicate so it comes to a point that it is best described that the "whole plant" is one big, continuously budding flower whose bits can be clipped and sampled as the plant is kept alive...still so much THC that gets you so HIGH (and not heavy).


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 14, 2008)

Your picking off fan leaves and smoking them???


----------



## massproducer (Oct 14, 2008)

what are you growing???  A continuosly budding plant???  You can not flower a plant for 12 months or even 6, depending on the strain, but for sure not WW, which is a 10 week plant at most.

Smoking fan leaves and imature buds, is as growdude said, pointless...  The active ingedient in the Resin(THC, CBD) are not even activated until you get very close to the harvest window.

Yes plants can be revegged, but not how you stated.  Once you are past the stretch, then their isn't any real revegging going on during flowering, these happen under two totally different feeding and lighting schedules.  Basically during flowering, once you clip something off, then it is gone forever, the plants are not concerned with growing more foliage at this time.

it is not easier said then done to not clip buds, that is what we all have to do, we are all in the same boat here.

Please explain what you mean by, " I usually pick at it daily, medicinally and regenerate over and over again".  I really do not understand how this is possible.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Your picking off fan leaves and smoking them???


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=337047&postcount=1

...gonna be one long dad-gum smoke report..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

I've smoked bud leaves b4. I save em (all the crystal covered ones) for when things are on rations. Fan I turn to honey oil. (oil addict here)
But ONLY AFTER THE WHOLE PLANT WAS READY FOR HARVEST!!
unless your used to some seriously schwaggy herb, i don't see how you even like the taste of it.  much less green and not ready for harvest. 
but I'm drunk on power so what do i know.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 14, 2008)

agreed,if i had to smoke it before it was ready,i would just go buy me some.waste of time and energy in my opinion.its not worth screwing up a plant for some smoke that is no where near its potential.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, I smoke the fan leaves as I top & trim, and I think what may end up happening here is a smoke report + grow journal that evolves in several threads (that can be merged later), and show you guys how you can create living and growing works of art as the plant continuously grows under vegging light conditions, yet matures so much to the point that the whole plant has so many nodes, dozens and dozens that each grow out branches that turn into multi-ended flowers.  The plant is always striving to flower and the closer it gets, the better the smoke gets.  And when you are ready you can change the light cycle and watch the whole plant flower at dozens & dozens of flowering tips.

I need to borrow a good digital camera from a friend because the photos from mobile phone I have posted here are not close-up enough.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

It is a simple fact that yes you can grow a plant indefiniately in veg, under 18 or 24 hours of light, but it is not possible to flower or grow any multi-ended flowers under this lighting.  In order to have the plant bud, the lighting schedule must be changed. 

A plant may show preflowers during vegatative growth, but as for a vegging plant striving to flower?  I am not sure that I understand that comment.  Also now you are talking about smoking leaves from a plant in veg, and claiming that it is good smoke.  You do understand that trichs do not even start developing until around week 3-4 of flowering, some a bit earlier, like the end of week 2-3.  

So basically, if you are smoking vegging fan leaves, and saying that they are getting you high enough to actually create a smoke report, I hate to tell you but you are either high on life or the nutrients in the leaves, but it is not THC or other cannabinoids because they essentiall do not exist yet.


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread should be locked.  What if a new grower is reading this and thinks that it is a good idea because it has the WhiteWidower stamp of approval?  Patience is a virtue, let your plant flower and harvest when it is ready.  Smoking fan leaves leads to stupidity, obviously.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2008)

gmo said:
			
		

> This thread should be locked.  What if a new grower is reading this and thinks that it is a good idea because it has the WhiteWidower stamp of approval?  Patience is a virtue, let your plant flower and harvest when it is ready.  Smoking fan leaves leads to stupidity, obviously.



"Hopefully" ..that 'new grower' will look deep enough to see that the Whitewidower is NOT the example to be following. 
A single, short trip around the forum, should reflect the 'quality' of advice posted by the veteran growers, ones that actually understand the plants physiological properties, and are/have grown plants to maturity in the conventional means, producing th product that we are all  here to learn about.
  "Hopefully" ..the 'new grower' wil be able to sort the "chaffe from the wheat"..
  WW has come on the forum asking pretty basic questions, over the last few days. Then argues, discounts, belittles, every piece of advice she has recieved. When every bit of it was sound, intelligent, and _correct_. It's become apparent, that drama and arguements are more to her liking, than learning or listening. 
  She;s complained of the advice, complained of the site rules, complained of the staff/moderation.:rant: (personall, that's where "I" would have suspended her membership) She has redefined the art of growing. :aok:  And those of us that have been doing it for decades, are now going to learn how to "create living growing works of art". :yay:
We won't be getting high during this artistic endeavor,:cry:.. but we're going to produce some "Whistlers Mother" of pot plants, I tell you what!..


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, I agree hick. Reading this post ,I'm thinking is this person crazy thinking fan leaves gettin' you high. There is difference in a high and a headache. I ain't no grow pro . I'm a rookie. But on smoking I consider myself an allstar. Smoking fan leaves is not for me. If you want I can send you mine. with 2 advils.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 16, 2008)

* sorry this guy has issues I dont even want to understand, probably a frat/dormatory joke, eh*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 16, 2008)

> Puffin Afatty	 sorry this guy has issues I dont even want to understand, probably a frat/dormatory joke, eh




around here we call it immaturity.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 20, 2008)

*seriously, this is ridiculous, I throw all the leaves back into the mulch pile behind the barn, there are not enuf trichs on the fans to be worth messin with, even for iso oil IMLTHO 

that said, if you cant get a buzz, I guess you try to get a buzz, eh :rofl:  that's why I grow my own and never worry about having something good to smoke :farm:

additionally, I would never have anything good if I didnt have the ability to delay gratification until the plant was ready to smoke, patience is a good thing to develope as a grower eace:*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the most assanine thread I have ever laid eyes on, and that's a whole lot. The only way this ...ahem...person is getting high is because of placebo effect. He wants to get high, sop he's telling him(or her)self that they're getting high. Wadda goofball!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the most assanine thread I have ever laid eyes on, and that's a whole lot. The only way this ...ahem...person is getting high is because of placebo effect. He wants to get high, so he's telling him(or her)self that they're getting high. Wadda goofball!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2008)

well think we established smoking immature fan leaves is not a good route 
Thread closed.
and the thread starter does not object to closing the thread per PM to staff. Don't think WW is coming back.


----------

